# FR8 Mauser?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

When traveling on business, I make a point to stop in to gun shops in the areas I'm working to see if they might have something that I can't "live without". Today was no exception. I stopped in at Garvins Guns in Homosassa. The handgun case was quite barren, but they had a decent selection of long guns. In one of the rotating floor stands I spotted a bolt gun that curiously had what appeared to be a birdcage flash hider mounted on it from an AR.

Upon closer examination, I discovered that this was a 95%+ example of the Spanish FR8 Mauser chambered in 7.62x51mm. I had read about these little bolt guns when I was a CETME owner for a brief time. Evidently, the Spanish were transitioning to the CETME but the supply was not sufficient for the demand. So, they took old Mauser rifles from WWI and WWII and created the FR7 and FR8 bolt action carbines as an interim soluition. Later these rifles were given the the civilian guard.

I negotiated what I thought was a very fair deal on the rifle and it went home with me. Upon searching Gunbroker, it turns out that I got this little gem for about half the going rate on the gun sales websites. Thus, I am quite pleased with my acquisition. This one has matching numbers, aged but pristine furniture, and is marked "Fabrica Armas -- La Coruna -- 1954". It is a very short, well balanced and lightweight carbine bolt gun.

I'm thinking that this might serve well as a practical rifle in one of Randy Cain's courses at Southern Exposure Training. Anyone else have one of these? Should I leave it alone -- and use the iron sights, or should I think about some type of optic?

Any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*mauser*

a rear peep sight, similar to the new scout,lyman probably has one to fit without altering. any metal, taller front sight maybe a glow green. you could return gun to original when you wanted,or scout style scope, Surplus Arms. com is a web sight similar to PFF about surplus arms. Good luck keep us posted on results,maxfold


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Had One*

I had one of these back in the mid-90's. I had a FFL back then and got it wholesale from Jerry's for $120-$140 IIRC. It came with the flash hider also and was in NRA Good condition. It also had the rear peeps that were selectable when turned. Two peeps and a open I believe.These were very solid built weapons and the OAL is short due to the bbl (18" IIRC) and a shortened LOP.

Mine shot well and I had a ton of military style ammo so I carried it for awhile as a truck gun while in the wilds of Maine. --- SAWMAN


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one I shoot and like it a lot. Well balanced and with the short barrel you get a nice muzzle flash and kick and mine is pretty accurate at 50 yards, maybe farther but haven't tried. Uses NATO .308 and was used as a fill in until the CETME came on line. Has the same sights, bayonnet and sling. I think I paid $250 with 100-200 rounds.

Ted


----------

